# Period 3 days late, with cramps?



## christina1612

Hi All

So my partner and I have been actively trying to conceive for our first child for the last 3 months, with the first two being unsuccessful.

I have been looking into ovulation charts and worked out that my cycle is dead on 28 days, normally even starting on the same day. We have also been using this to time my fertile days, making sure we did our BM around this time.

So I was due to come on this Monday 21st, but it is now the 23rd and I have still not come on, although I have been having period like cramps, sore nipples and even changes to my bowel movements (sorry for tmi!)

Could it be possible that I am pregnant? Would it be too early to test?

Any help or advice greatly received.


----------



## purple_pigeon

Hey, if I were you i'd test. If you're now 3 days late something should pick up if you are pregnant. Fx'd hun.x


----------



## PerfectLilLie

I suggest testing! And remember even if it shows up a BFN you're in it until your period shows :flower:

I am currently 22 days late I think it is now and took a pregnancy test when I was a couple days late and it was a BFN...I have been meaning to test but I keep getting cramping so I am thinking period is on her way then she doesn't show so I am hopefully going to the doctor on Thursday to et checked out :)

But baby dust to you and fingers crossed :D


----------



## calm

:test:


----------



## Solia

I'm seriously impressed you haven't tested yet. I'm also 3 days late and have been POAS-ing like crazy since dpo8 (or what I think was 8dpo)... I'm waiting too and going crazy and eating too much peanut butter. 
Hugs


----------



## christina1612

Thanks ladies for all your support. I will wait until Sunday i think, that way i know my period is definitely not on it's way, fingers crossed!!!!

This ever happened to anyone else before with a positive result in the end?

I'm still very new to this, so any advice is greatly received.


----------



## christina1612

out of interest, what does DPO mean? days past ovulation or something?


----------



## Solia

days post ovulation. Good luck :)


----------



## christina1612

Hi ladies
Just wanted to let you know, I did a test yesterday, 5 days late for period and it was positive!!! i have done another one today just to make sure and it was also positive!

sooo happy!!!!!!


----------



## Chelle26

Omg I'm in the same position 3 days late sore
Nipples diorreah and stomach cramps !!!!


----------



## ChocolateCake

christina1612 said:


> Hi ladies
> Just wanted to let you know, I did a test yesterday, 5 days late for period and it was positive!!! i have done another one today just to make sure and it was also positive!
> 
> sooo happy!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance: That's fantastic news!

Happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## ButterflyK

christina1612 said:


> Hi ladies
> Just wanted to let you know, I did a test yesterday, 5 days late for period and it was positive!!! i have done another one today just to make sure and it was also positive!
> 
> sooo happy!!!!!!

:happydance: Congradulations!!


----------



## christina1612

Hi Ladies

thanks for the congrats, unfortunately though, i had a miscarriage on wednesday. went straight to a and e as i started to bleed, and it got gradually heavier. had to have internal examinations (sorry for tmi) and they said my cervix was open but it hadnt passed yet. went for a scan the day after and they could see it starting to go. they booked me in for an evacuation procedure yesterday and im now home trying to rest.
i now know how women feel, that was and still is the hardest most heart wrenching experience i have ever had to go through.

i am hoping that we can try again in a few months but i am going to be constantly paranoid incase it happens again, i dont think i could go through all that again.

good luck to everyone else xxxx


----------



## x_Catx

Aww hun, i am so so sorry!! I just looked at yout thread as i'm 2 days late and getting BFN... Although i haven't tried today but i did try 3 days before due with a FRER (First Response Early Response) and it was Neg!
That isn't good, but you will get through it, my best friend had 3 before she was successful, but it did take2 years, but she's well through7 months now... So don't give up!!! 
Baby dust, hugs and good luck!
Rest your self up this month
xxxx


----------



## Looneycarter

Hi!! I am currently 3 days late on my period I tested last night on a clearblue digital  not pregnant my boobs are really sore!!!!!! I am on a 28 day cycle nd never late!!! I been gassy,constipated!!!! Nd very moody!!! I keep checking to see if my period is coming but nothing am I out for being pregnant


----------

